# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Juan Tamariz

## magodiego

Juan Tamariz nacío en Madrid el 18 de octubre de 1942.

En 1961 entró a formar parte de la Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo, a la vez que compartía sus estudios en la universidad de Ciencias Físicas, estudiando 4 años, mientras que actuaba en festivales y en televisión.

En 1962 consigue el segundo premio en el Congreso Mágico Nacional de Zaragoza de magia humorística y el tercer premio en Cartomagia.

En 1964 la SEI le concede una beca para el Congreso Internacional de Barcelona

 En 1968 consigue en el primer certamen de Madrid el As de Cartomagia, el As de Magia y el Premio Extraordinario (Estos dos últimos premios lo consiguió junto al mago Juan Antón)

Actualmete se dedica a dar festivales de magia, montando y creando nuevos números de magia y da 
clases de magia en su propia academia. Aunque su vocación como él mismo dice es dirigir cine.

Según Tamariz las tres palabras mágicas son: LIBERTAD, HUMOR Y AMOR.

Señalar por último que su caracter abierto y extravagante le ha hecho tener un carisma muy especial convirtiéndolo en un personaje muy querido por allí donde actúa, con una manera natural y desenfadada de actuar, mostrando una tranquilidad enorme a la vez que un gran humor en todas sus actuaciones, lo convierte en uno de los mejores magos del momento.

----------


## mariete15

Magnifico este amgo, aora voy a tener la suerte de ir a sus clases de amgia aqui en madrid,  y debe de ser alucinante el poder conocerle

----------


## yiye_05

Te ha faltado su premio en la fism de 1973 por el numero de paris.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## nAcHo99

> Te ha faltado su premio en la fism de 1973 por el numero de paris.


¿Lo ganó con una rutina en la que usaba una harmonica magica y que iba sacando ases ? Es que tengo esa duda

----------


## yiye_05

Si



Un saludo yiye

----------


## si66

Uh la rutina incluye el viaje de los jokers, las monedas, esta muy buena.
No se el nombre de cada juego, pero es increible.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Con Tamariz hay algo especial en mi historia como conocedor de magia.
Comencé en esto a través de textos de mago Larraín (chileno), que aparecían en un periódico.Eran secretos bastante simples y con harto material sobre historia de la magia. 

Posteriormente y después de mas de 8 años llegó a mis manos a través de un kiosko el primer número de "El Mundo Mágico de Tamariz". en ese momento me pareció brutal... Muy bueno. Sobretodo por la teoría mágica con tintes ascanianos marcados. Y por ese algo que imprime a su magia, su humor puede ser talvez, es esa pasión que le imprime a lo que hace.
Es un técnico excepcional, mago realmente de calidad.

Luego he conocido otros magos a través de su legado, como Ascanio, Vernon, etc. Pero a pesar de su talento no igualarán al gran Tamariz. 

Sencillamente GRANDE!!!

Después de Mediomundo (programa ochentero que lo tuvo como invitado en todos los estelares) vino a mi país un par de ocasiones a actuar en algunos estelares, pero desde hace como 5 años que no viene. Se le extraña....

----------


## gaga

a mi me encantaria ir a un curso suyo pero en la pagina no ponen ninguno, si alguien se entera de algo q me lo diga gracias.

----------


## Abeljesy

el otro dia vi a tamariz en el loco de la colina (ya se le ve un poco mayor); ¿sabeis si esta jubilado? o sigue impartiendo cursos y dando clases?
Espero que siga haciendolo y que no se olvide de Las Palmas...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

La solicitud de ingreso a la SEI de Tamariz:

----------


## Jmac

> el otro dia vi a tamariz en el loco de la colina (ya se le ve un poco mayor); ¿sabeis si esta jubilado? o sigue impartiendo cursos y dando clases?
> Espero que siga haciendolo y que no se olvide de Las Palmas...


Posiblemente en la solicitud que ha puesto Malcom venga la fecha de nacimiento.

----------


## AmadeuS

> ¿Lo ganó con una rutina en la que usaba una harmonica magica y que iba sacando ases ? Es que tengo esa duda


Si, esta el video por todas partes, es muy bueno como todo lo del Maestro

----------


## Iván Manso

Juan Tamariz sigue en activo dando sus conferencias, sus seminarios, haciendo actuaciones y más actuaciones, creando nuevos juegos, escribiendo estos juegos, es decir, sigue totalmente en activo aunque no se le vea ya tanto en televisión. 

Sigue siendo el Gran Maestro que siempre ha sido y que será siempre y sigue amando la magia como nadie la ama.

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## javier1521

para mi uno de los mejores magosa del mundo y sin duda el mejor de todos los magos españoles no solo por su tecnica si no tambien por su carisma y por su forma de actuar que transporta a todos los que lo ven a un mundo donde todo es posible. se nota que es mi mago favorito jjj es la leche  :P

----------


## Ericmiret

Yo no he tenido el honor de conocerle, pero me gustaria. Yo no vivo en madrid, si alguien sabe si hace actuaciones en otros lugares...  :-(

----------

